
2019 MacBook Pro Will Likely Flex New Intel 'Musclebook' Processors - Corrado
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2019/04/28/intel-musclebook-processors-revealed-likely-headed-for-2019-macbook-pro-windows-gaming-laptops/
======
Corrado
Unless Apple can get the thermal management under control I don't see how this
chipset could possibly survive in a MacBook Pro. Their current high-end
platform throttles pretty badly, if I remember correctly, and it's not even
running 8 cores.

